# AION  Quadratron



## djmiyta (Oct 20, 2021)

Ok I’m definitely doing something wrong. Again I’ve built a doppelgänger clone everything seems to work as it should but the most important part. The actual effected  sound. Just clean sound . I’m pretty sure it’s the wiring or my choice of jacks possibly. I do have a couple of questions hopefully someone can answer
If vactrol LEDs light up and I can see that the pots are affecting the LEDs I assume that I would get phasing or is it not the case?
In this build I did sub in LM358 for the TL022 could that be an issue since they’re responsible for the LFO if I understand that right?
Lastly using an audio probe with just a test tone where are places I would I find the wet signal happening on the outputs of the Lm358’s I can kinda read a schematic just not well enough to follow the audio path
Thanks


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 20, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> Ok I’m definitely doing something wrong. Again I’ve built a doppelgänger clone everything seems to work as it should but the most important part. The actual effected  sound. Just clean sound . I’m pretty sure it’s the wiring or my choice of jacks possibly. I do have a couple of questions hopefully someone can answer
> If vactrol LEDs light up and I can see that the pots are affecting the LEDs I assume that I would get phasing or is it not the case?
> In this build I did sub in LM358 for the TL022 could that be an issue since they’re responsible for the LFO if I understand that right?
> Lastly using an audio probe with just a test tone where are places I would I find the wet signal happening on the outputs of the Lm358’s I can kinda read a schematic just not well enough to follow the audio path
> Thanks


Hey djmiyta I know it’s an obvious one but did you check that the guitar cables are routed correctly?


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 20, 2021)

No Thanks I’ll check it out.


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 20, 2021)

Wow brain fart moment djmiyta thanks now I’m getting a very very little modulation I can only hear a modulated signal when LFO 1 rate is maxed out . I don’t know maybe trying TL022’s might get it right but now I’m 3 for 3 on these Lovetone clones not working like they should. Never had any problems like these on ANY other builds just don’t know what I’m doing wrong


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 21, 2021)

Just a update On my build (and all my Lovetone clone builds) the effects are very subtle and almost all the wet signal comes into play at the end of the pots turn so in a small area small turns seem to affect it but there’s not a lot really happening. Maybe my expectations are too high and I got sucked into the hype I don’t know but for all the work going into these …. Maybe time to look elsewhere for the effects I want . Any suggestions for a good phaser and filter with bells and whistles like the doppelgänger and meatball?Thats a DIY project that has obtainable parts and doesn’t require crazy extra setup (like needing a scope or the likes)


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 21, 2021)

I've found it to be a very subtle phaser with only 4 optical stages that are split over two separate ranges. Most of the controls need to be all the way up to get much. Most of the "bells and whistles" on the doppleganger and meatball seem to take away, they don't add. For optical phasing I'm a big fan of the Mutron II/Bi-Phase. The Pedalpcb Duo-Phase is a good one.


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 21, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> I've found it to be a very subtle phaser with only 4 optical stages that are split over two separate ranges. Most of the controls need to be all the way up to get much. Most of the "bells and whistles" on the doppleganger and meatball seem to take away, they don't add. For optical phasing I'm a big fan of the Mutron II/Bi-Phase. The Pedalpcb Duo-Phase is a good one.


Hey thank you for the suggestion I’ve built the Phaser 2 nice and thick phasing being a DIY pedal junkie love the building hate the troubleshooting . Does the duo phase have some similar fictions as the doppelgänger?


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 21, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> Hey thank you for the suggestion I’ve built the Phaser 2 nice and thick phasing being a DIY pedal junkie love the building hate the troubleshooting . Does the duo phase have some similar fictions as the doppelgänger?


The Duo-Phase is 2x Mutron Phase II that can be synched, inverted, or used independently. With 2x six stage phasers instead of 2x two stage phasers, there is a lot more juiciness to work with. The Duo-Phase does not have square wave phasing, but outside of reggae dub, I've never heard that used practically.


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 21, 2021)

Just what I needed to hear thank you. Without looking at the build docs any parts in the build that were hard to come by? PEDALPCB seems to do a good making boards with fairly easily obtainable parts but sometimes…..


----------



## Betty Wont (Oct 21, 2021)

It uses common parts. My Duo-phase builds were made entirely from Tayda stuff.


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 21, 2021)

Perfect. Boy Tayda must doing really well EVERYONE seems to be using them prices are killer quality not so much wish their pots were a bit better


----------



## Kroars (Oct 22, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> Perfect. Boy Tayda must doing really well EVERYONE seems to be using them prices are killer quality not so much wish their pots were a bit better


Have you had issues with their pots, or you referencing the stiffness?


----------



## djmiyta (Oct 22, 2021)

Only  as of late last 2 orders several were way out of spec compared to previous 2 orders and I had a couple mechanical failures. But really in reality as cheap as they are I can 10-12 from Tayda for the price of 1 Bournes pot. Maybe Tayda just  had a bad factory day ?


----------



## Stickman393 (Oct 22, 2021)

Wait, who's having the issue?  Djmiyta or other dimiyta?

Is it a doppelganger or a clone?

WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I PULL THIS THREAD?!?


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Oct 23, 2021)

You know, I had an order from Tayda come in the other day, and 2 of the pots I've checked so far were VERY stiff (Tayda branded) until the grease got spread around good on the inside.


----------



## djmiyta (Nov 19, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> Wait, who's having the issue?  Djmiyta or other dimiyta?
> 
> Is it a doppelganger or a clone?
> 
> WHAT HAPPENS WHEN I PULL THIS THREAD?!?


i believe its pronounced d J miyta and it is a clone build the AION Quadratron. I got it working by putting the proper jacks in.
If you pull the thread the  forum will drain.


----------



## Stickman393 (Nov 20, 2021)

djmiyta said:


> i believe its pronounced d J miyta and it is a clone build the AION Quadratron. I got it working by putting the proper jacks in.
> If you pull the thread the  forum will drain.


Well played, sir.


----------

